

Show HN: allow your users to customize their printouts (invoices, reports etc.) - taneltahepold
https://www.actualreports.com/editor?template=1357313309&referer=hackernews

======
taneltahepold
Web based printouts, invoices and labels are ugly, hard to design, impossible
to redesign and there is no way to integrate them. We at Actual Reports
developed a fully functional, easy-to-use browser based tool to change it all.
As a cherry on the cake, we offer all of our functionality through the REST
API, so anyone can integrate it with their existing web-application to make
their customers happy.

